# libGL/fbConfigs problem launching Linux 3D application



## broozar (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi all, I have a FreeBSD 11.1 box with linux-c6 and the latest nvidia drivers. glxgeras runs fine and so does (accelerated) webGL under Chrome and Firefox. There's a problem with running native Linux 3D applications.


```
libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
```

I did some googling, and found two suggestions:

1. libGL.so points to the wrong thing(s) or is ambivalent. But since there are so many libGL-related files on the system now, I don't know which one(s) to pick and how to do it properly. Does anyone have a clue what I should do?


```
/usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1
/usr/local/lib/libGL.so
/usr/local/lib/libGLU.so.1
/usr/local/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.1
/usr/local/lib/libGLU.so
/usr/local/lib/libGLEW.so
/usr/local/lib/libGLEW.so.2
/usr/local/lib/libGLEW.so.2.1.0
/usr/local/lib/libGLEW.a
/usr/local/lib/libGLESv2.so.2
/usr/local/lib/libGLESv2.so
/usr/local/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so.1
/usr/local/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so
/usr/ports/graphics/libGLU
/usr/ports/graphics/libGLw
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv2.so.2
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv2.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv2_nvidia.so.384.111
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLdispatch.so.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv2_nvidia.so.2
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv1_CM_nvidia.so.384.111
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv1_CM_nvidia.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLdispatch.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.384.111
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/libGLU.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/libGLU.so.1.3.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2.0
```

2. alternatively, there could be something wrong with my xorg.conf, which is just the standard xorg.conf that came out of nvidia-xconfig. I have been told not using any xorg.conf is recommended, however my x server won't even start without it ("no suitable nvidia driver found").


----------

